# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  ساختار فایل  LOG در SQL server(فایل با فرمتldf) ؟؟؟

## venus19

سلام
میشه ساختار یه فایل LOG در SQL server  رو دید؟؟ 
نمیدونم چطور میتونم بازش کنم

میخوام بدونم چه اطلاعاتی رو ذخیره میکنه
با سختارش آشنا بشم
و اینکه ریکاوری از فایل Log در SQL server به چه شکل است

لطفا راهنماییم کنید  :ناراحت:

----------


## مهدی فضلی

دقیقا منم همین مشکل رو دارم . اگه کسی میدونه لطفا کمک کنه

----------


## in_chand_nafar

برو سراغ شركت Apex
برنامه 
Apex SQL Log
مي تواني فايل LDF را بهش بدي تا فيها خالدون اون رو بهت بده من از اين برنامه استفاده كردم و يه فايل LDF رو مهتوياتش رو خوندم
هيچ Backup به روزي نداشتم بانك اطلاعاتي من Suspect شده بود و جوري نبود كه Recoverش كنم آخرين Backup براي چند روز قبل از Suspect‌شدن بود اون رو Restore‌كردم و  با اين برنامه Log FIle مربوط به SQL رو خوندنم كليه Scriptهايي كه از نوع Select ,Insert,Update,Delete به ازاي جداول  بود استخراج و اجرا كردم كل پروسه كمي زمان بر بود عوضش پول و ... خوبي از مشتري گرفتم تا حالش جا بياد و ارزش Backup‌و تهيه سرور مناسب و... رو بدونه 
http://www.apexsql.com/sql_tools_log.aspx
چند تا پروژه Open source توي CodePlex‌است اما زياد به درد كارت شايد نخوره
اگر مي خواهي  با ساختار اين فايل و كلا مباحث SQL Inside آْشنا بشي برو سراغ كتاب حاجيه خانم  Kalen Delaney اينجا هم سري بزني بد نيست
http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en...7&locale=en-us
از اين سايت مي توني بگيريش
http://www.persiadevelopers.com/books/books.aspx?id=269
برو تو قسمت Ebooks/Database

در ضمن اگر ديتا بيشتري خواستي بگو تا بازم توضيح بدهم
كاري كه مي خواهي انجام بدي را توضيح بده تا بيشتر راهنمايي كنم

----------


## in_chand_nafar

يه چيزه ديگه اگر مي خواهي با لاگ كار كني بايد از اون Backup بگيري بعد Restore كني در اين مورد اگر مي خواهي بيشتر بودنيد تو سايت جستجو كنيد
زياد مطلب وجود داره

----------


## مهدی فضلی

آقا بسیار سپاسگذارم . عرض کنم که من بانکم هیچ مشکلی نداره ولی وقتی ازش بک آپ میگیرم و ریستور میکنم و بعد برنامه رو Setup میکنم که روی سیستم دیگه ببرم نصب کنم بعد از نصب اررور میده که ldf به بانکت نمیخوره
اگه  لازمه با عکس بگم مشکلمو؟

----------


## in_chand_nafar

لطفا متن خطا را ارائه دهيد تا نظر نهايي توسط دوستان و.... داده شود

----------


## مهدی فضلی

untitled.JPGاین اررور رو میده . نمیدونم چیکارش کنم

----------

